Ask HN: Suggest me books on leadership and negotiations? - __e__
======
neuroticfish
A Song of Ice and Fire by George R.R. Martin

If you are able to suss a message from fiction, these books are perfect. A
(maybe the) central theme in the series is an examination of the muddied
qualities that define good leadership. What does it mean to be a good
(effective) leader? What does it mean to be a good (moral) leader? What does
it take to be both simultaneously? When we negotiate as leaders, what do the
people "below" us gain and lose?

Fiction is such an underrated source of knowledge because people tend to
forget that the lessons we learn from fantasy, general fiction, or science
fiction are often derived through critical thought and the answers are not
laid bare for us. The reward in putting in the effort to uncover the answers
though is that the lessons we learn stick with us and are more integrated into
our worldview.

------
throwaway_yc
The Score Takes Care of Itself: My Philosophy of Leadership

Never Split the Difference: Negotiating As If Your Life Depended On It

------
arbhassan
Influence and Pre-suasion by Robert Caldini

Difficult Conversations by Bruce Patton, Douglas Stone, and Sheila Heen

------
diehunde
Never split the difference

~~~
tucaz
+1

It always pops up on book questions.

I also found “Crucial conversations tools for talking when stakes are high” by
Kerry Patterson good.

------
porthas
The tipping point by Malcolm Gladwell is pretty good, I thought

------
DoreenMichele
_Getting to Yes._

 _The mind and heart of the negotiator._

